# Help Buying Sewing Machine



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am in the process of saving up for a sewing machine and would like to get some opinions on brands, features, etc to look for.

My price range is very low, probably no more than $400 or so but I am open to purchasing a refurbished/serviced one. I do not currently know how to sew, so I am looking for one that is user-friendly but can handle a lot of use once I get the hang of it.

I need something that can handle different fabrics, including heavy home decor fabric (thick drapes, etc) and even denim. I have read a lot of reviews about the really inexpensive ones not being able to handle denim and I would like to be able to hem my jeans (I am only 5'4") so that is a big requirement for me! My main uses would be a mix...home decor, clothing, rag quilts (if that is a possibility), etc. I would love to explore embroidery, but I doubt I can get a decent machine with that feature within my budget.

It of course must have an automatic needle threader, easy bobbin winder, etc. Automatic tension adjusting would be nice also since I am a beginner. I don't need a million decorative stitches but I would love at least a few pretty ones along with all of the basic stitches. I don't know what "free-arm" means, but it sounds like that is what I want. LOL An electronic one would be great, but I also don't know the major differences between types of machines so perhaps one of you could explain that to me.

Can I get a good machine that I won't need to upgrade in the next 2-3 years for under $400? Any specific model suggestions? Places to look? Any other tips? Depending on the price, I am probably 2-4 months out from having enough saved. So far I have $110! LOL


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I found this one that seems to have great reviews on different websites: http://www.sewvacdirect.com/janome-7330.html

Feel free to comment on this one or suggest others!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Janone makes some nice machines. So does Pfaff, Viking and Bernina. I have a Bernina 1080 QE, it's a quilting machine and a real work horse. I do a lot of the same type of sewing as you mentioned and if I was looking for a machine I'd start first by looking at local sewing/quilting shops for a used quilting machine. Mine does not have an automatic needle threader or automatic tension adjuster. But I've never found the need for either. If you really have difficulty threading a machine by hand you can buy a needle threader for less than a dollar. A well-maintained machine won't require much in the way of tension adjusting. My machine does have some decorative stitches but I almost never use them. I love my machine, get it tuned up every year or so and don't plan on buying a new one ever if I don't need to. And I've never not been able to sew what I want. The only other machine I ever owned was a Singer. It was really BASIC, but again did what I needed it to do back then, which was mostly making clothes and curtains. I only moved up when I started quilting. My recommendation would be to buy the best basic machine that you can afford and learn on it. You will probably find that it will do everything you need it to do. A free arm machine generally has a section that can be removed from the back, leaving a little arm sticking out. Great for sewing stuff that can't lie flat like hemming jeans or attaching a cuff to a sleeve.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You might be able to find a nice refurbed Janome. I have a really old Singer and a newer Janome...it does more than I'll ever learn to use it for.


----------



## Holmes orson (Jul 27, 2011)

The cooler the temperature less would be the demand on the air conditioners. This in turn reduces the usage of electricity, and there by saving the resources.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with Mary and Michelle. If you can find a good dealer for any one of the machines mentioned you may be able to get a good deal on a used machine. I would rather but a good "used" machine for around $400.00 than a not so good "brand new" one for $400.00.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I know Singer makes a Heavy Duty Commercial speed machine. The descriptions says it sews leather and all. I have never tried it with my ow hands but I have the Brother sewing & embroidery machine, which I really like! I got it new for around $370 and its a great and fun machine. It does any simple sewing with I think 90 some stitches and at the same time it embroiders! I am using the Brother now because I'm not doing as much sewing as I used to. I used to have a commercial Juki (handed down to me by my mom's friend, of course!) when I was sewing more often but when we moved to ND I left it to my mom because it was waaaay too big to bring with me. Trust me, I left a huge smile on her face when I left her that machine! I wish Juki made smaller and still complicated commercial machines. They're home-use one looks so cheap and its just not the same Juki quality, unfortunately. I would buy the same commercial quality in a home-use machine in a heart beat! Let us know what machine you decide on and if you have more questions.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lisa, 

I have a Kenmore (my mother bought it for me from Sears) and I do the same type of sewing you would like to do and it has more features than I have needed. I have made several quilts (baby through King sized), sewn drapes, and hemmed some of my clothes. My machine can handle my jeans (I just use a heaver gauge needle). 

I hope that you are able to find something that meets your needs and your budget - sewing can be quite addictive


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For someone that user friendly for someone that currently doesn't sew, I would suggest the Brother PC-210 Project Runway Machine. Read the reviews about it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Same here, I bought a Kenmore about 20 years ago and it's fine for what I've sewn, (baby blankets, crafts). And I've hemmed jeans, a little extra care sewing the thickest fabric but it works / use a stronger needle like Erin said.
It was 300 then and looks something like the $149 -$229 models on this page, and I only ever used a few different types of stitches.
Search - sewing | Sears Canada


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> For someone that user friendly for someone that currently doesn't sew, I would suggest the Brother PC-210 Project Runway Machine. Read the reviews about it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Brother PC-210 PRW Limited Edition Project Runway Sewing Machine: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


I bought this exact sewing machine for my daughter 2 years ago and she loves it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you all for all of the great info so far!!!

Mary, thanks for explaining what a free-arm is ...I will definitely need one with that feature.

I know many sewers have their own opinion on the "best" brand, etc. but you have all been really helpful about what features you don't use. I now think I probably don't need many decorative stitches, just the basics plus a handful of decorative ones.

I was originally looking at Brother machines but almost everyone states they have major tension issues with the thread getting tangled underneath. I wonder that they are sacrificing too much on quality in order to be at such a low price point. Maybe the $400 ones aren't too bad, though. I was originally looking at those in the $250 range. I definitely need something that will last years and grow with me.

I will definitely start checking out shops that sell used machines to see what is out there. This may be the best way to go in order to get the most bang for the buck.

My mother-in-law is a quilter and has several Berninas. She, of course, recommends a Bernina but I'm not sure I can get a decent one in my budget. She paid upwards of $5,000 for one of her machines if I am remembering correctly. She wanted to teach me how to sew but I declined because I don't want to learn on such an amazing machine and then have to downgrade to my own basic one. I would rather learn on my own machine!

Are the new Singer machines junk? They used to be great machines years ago, I know, but it seems like reviews state they are not a front-runner anymore as far as quality goes. I have read that Bernina, Viking, Pfaff, and Janome are the better brands overall.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I sew all the time -- I have several different machines and use them all for different things. I have a pretty basic Singer which I've had forever and I love. It's my easy, go-to machine. I have a Singer that is very fancy (and expensive) that does sewing and embroidery. I only use that one for embroidery. I also have a Singer serger that I like. And I have the one from Brother Project Runway that I adore and use the most.

Although it's nice to get ones with all the bells and whistles, you seldome use everything that the machine comes with.

IMHO, it is important to get one that is easy to learn on and easy to use. If you are planning on taking sewing lessons (and most shops do give lessons), I would wait until you are taking the lessons and try to fine one that is similar to the one you are using for the lessons.

I learned to sew on a Singer and so I am fond of them. I've never gotten into the Berninas, Vikings, Jancomes, etc. I'm definitely a Singer girl -- BUT -- I love my Brother.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't personally sew, but my Mom's had a Singer forever and ever and has made everything in the world on it...and it's lasted for 35 or 40 years....maybe they used to be made better than they are now, though. Let us know what you get and we'll start sending in our fluff clothes orders!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I sew all the time -- I have several different machines and use them all for different things. I have a pretty basic Singer which I've had forever and I love. It's my easy, go-to machine. I have a Singer that is very fancy (and expensive) that does sewing and embroidery. I only use that one for embroidery. I also have a Singer serger that I like. And I have the one from Brother Project Runway that I adore and use the most.
> 
> Although it's nice to get ones with all the bells and whistles, you seldome use everything that the machine comes with.
> 
> ...


Will your Brother Project Runway sew more than one layer of denim and other thick fabrics? I agree now that I don't need a bunch of extras on the machine, just the basics. So many machines have a crazy amount of stitches but I would rather have a basic machine that will last over a fancy one with bells & whistles that breaks in 2 years!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What do you all think about this inexpensive Brother machine from Costco: Costco - Brother® Computerized XR7700 110-stitch Function Sewing Machine

It has tons of stitches which I don't need but it comes with lots of presser feet and has a lot of great reviews, and Costco does have a great return policy. Not sure about the quality of the machine though...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

UPDATE:

I ordered a sewing machine this evening! I decided on the Brother CS6000i model from Amazon.com with a lot of help from Lynn. I couldn't decide between that one and the Brother PC-210PRW which is what Lynn has, but reviews seemed to indicate that both machines perform equally well for what I will use it for. Years down the road, sure, I will probably want/need to upgrade my machine, but I have never sewn in my entire life and I think I made a good choice on a machine that will suit my needs for at least the first few years.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My gosh what a good sale on that machine and it looks really nice. Happy sewing!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lisa --just want to know if you've gotten the machine and if you've tried it out. Hope you're happy with it. It's looks and, from the reviews, sounds like a great machine for the money.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Lisa --just want to know if you've gotten the machine and if you've tried it out. Hope you're happy with it. It's looks and, from the reviews, sounds like a great machine for the money.


I haven't received it yet, I placed the order last night. I should have it by Friday or Saturday if it ships as fast as Amazon typically does. I am so excited! I will review it when I get it, though! :chili: I ordered the gathering foot because I LOVE ruffles & also the 1/4" quilting foot in case I do get into basic quilting or need such close seams. They were only $5 each after shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't either!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Brothers are great machines. I started out with one (used) when I was 11 yrs old. That's a lot of years ago! LOL You can get your money's worth and resell if you want to go for more in the future. Try not to do everything at once. Go for the basics and then master them. You'll love sewing!


----------

